# Loads of platy fry!!!!!!!!!



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

my 2 platties have given birth to over 50 live fry all together and about 20 or 30 dead or dead deformed babies so they have given birth to 80+ babies together!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Lucky, my platy was prego and then she must have been to stressed never gave birth 

Did you leave them in your community tank? Or do you have a tank for just plattys?


----------



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

*i just*

i just bought them that day so i put them in a hang on the side breeding box (it was one that goes on the outside)and just before i went to bed there was 1 baby then the next day i came home from school there was about 50+ alive ones and about 20 dead then that night 1 gave birth to 1 and then today 1 gave birth to 4 more but 1 of the females is nearly dead.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Oh, so you brought it when it was already prego? I wonder why I haven't got lucky like that.


----------



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

She probably was so stressed...who knows why they were deformed. Poor water quality at the petstore im guessing.


----------

